

What do bosses do all day? The shocking truth... - spottiness
http://www.economist.com/node/18651811?story_id=18651811&CFID=170279948&CFTOKEN=21491131

======
pstack
My boss sends out desperate emails to the team all day, using goofy platitudes
like "we can do this - let's drive our main focus" and "focus and execute", to
get us to keep him from losing his job in a top-heavy company with too many
managers.

------
jarin
While I don't doubt that CEOs work a lot, I wouldn't trust the accuracy of
this study all that much. The CEOs knew their activity was being recorded by
their assistants, so it likely affected their behavior.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawthorne_effect>

------
dazzawazza
This article talks about Italian bosses. It would be interesting to compare
bosses across the top 8 (or so) economies across different sectors and
business sizes.

------
jinushaun
Simple: The higher up the chain you are, the more meetings you attend. It's
not unusual for managers to have their entire day filled with meetings.

------
vipivip
Well all I know is some bosses get paid in the tune of millions while
companies they run perform poorly every quarter.

------
OstiaAntica
Don't forget, upper management's often unwarranted high pay is in part to
incentivize the broad ranks of hopeful middle management.

------
signa11
just amazing "....But not every boss thinks he needs more time for thinking.
'You can hire McKinsey to do that for you,' says one."

------
curtin
Not very shocking if you ask me.

